# Nomos Ahoi neomatik Atlantik - a mini review



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I have had my Ahoi neomatik Atlantik for more than a week now. I like it very much. Here is a mini review. I am not a great writer or photographer but I do hope it offers some useful info on the watch. Much has been written about Nomos and the Neomatik models so there is no need for me to repeat here. Here are the specs from the Nomos site:

Reference: 561
Winding: automatic
Dimensions: diameter 36.3 mm; height 9.55 mm
Case: stainless steel, bipartite; curved sapphire crystal glass with anti-reflective coating; sapphire crystal back; fixed with six screws; screw-down crown, crown guard
Weight: 54 g
Dial: Atlantic blue, hour indexes with dark gray superluminova (green luminescence)
Hands: gold-plated hour and minute hands and with superluminova inlay in green (green luminescence), seconds hand neon orange
Water resistance: 20 atm (suitable for diving)
Power reserve: up to 42 hours
Strap: textile strap blue-black with winged clasp, size S (also available in light gray)
Lug width: 18 mm

And Nomos told me the lug-to-lug distance is 45.5mm (and the Club Neomatik is 48.5mm).

I had been looking for a dressy dive watch. I lap swim regularly and wanted to have an automatic watch powered by my workout (haha). A rotating bezel was not a must-have feature. 
The Ahoi is the only one in the Aqua series that has a screw-down crown.

The Signalblau and Signalrot versions are fun, but I wanted a watch with more versatility that I could transition from swimming in the morning to work later in the day. The white version is very nice but ultimately, I thought the Atlantik would suit me the best. The dial color is very dark...It's a mysterious color - it's a very dark blue but I think it has some green and grey in it. It has never appeared black to me. It was actually the rose gold accents that won me over. I think for the Ahoi series, Nomos reserved the rose gold only for the Atlantik color and I can see why - they go so well together.

Assuming their website description is accurate, only the Atlantik has AR treatment, which is odd to me, but it's a feature I appreciate.

On the wrist, the 36.3mm wears much like a 38mm watch and it's a good fit for my 6.5" wrist. It feels very comfortable.

The movement is beautiful. I love the little whale.  

The nylon strap that came with the watch is of high quality. It's very soft and feels great on the skin.

The accompanying leather case is very good and effective.

With regard to its accuracy - it was almost +/-0s/day out of the box and when it was on my wrist for the first few days consecutively. Once I left it face up for a couple of days, it sped up to +5s/day, and after wearing it for 2 days, it's around +3s-4s/day.

I do wear it lap swimming. I don't time my intervals but I do use it to track # of seconds between sets. The orange seconds hand, while small, can be seen easily through my goggles.

Cons? Well, I have to say, the crown action pales in comparison to my Damasko DA44 and AT8500. That said, the former is famous for that. I haven't read much on the AT8500, to be honest, but its crown action does feel more solid than the Damasko.

It's my first Nomos and I am glad to report it might not be my last. I still want the Ludwig Oberlehrer!

Many thanks to my WUS friends/enablers for giving me comments, feedback and tips. You know who you are.  

Here are some (crappy iPhone) pics.


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the writeup. Great to see folks with various Nomos watches floating around. What compelled you to get a Nomos in the first place? Looks like some of the requirements met your needs, but outside of that?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I'm on the fence about an Ahoi Signalblau myself...


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

^ thanks! It's my pleasure.



stebesplace said:


> Thanks for the writeup. Great to see folks with various Nomos watches floating around. What compelled you to get a Nomos in the first place? Looks like some of the requirements met your needs, but outside of that?


Thank you.

Hmmm, good question. I was looking at a lot of the usual suspects in the dive watch world but nothing really spoke to me. I almost bought the Halios Seaforth. My small wrists really limit my choices and I do prefer smaller watches. I am still planning to get the Tourby Lawless in 40 when it comes out. Apart from what I had mentioned, I was encouraged by the company's mindful approach to their designs and business and the positive reviews on its quality. The movement is wow. I don't have a lot of watches so I don't have a broad range of reference points but it is definitely more nicely decorated than the 8500 in the AT. Now that I have looked at my watch many times, it's the interplay between the rose gold accents and the Atlantik color that I enjoy a lot.


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase, it looks awesome. What you said about the dial color is what strikes me most about Nomos watches. When I looked at yours at my local AD, it looked blue-ish black to me, depending on the viewing angle, and I really liked that about it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

LB Carl said:


> Congrats on the purchase, it looks awesome. What you said about the dial color is what strikes me most about Nomos watches. When I looked at yours at my local AD, it looked blue-ish black to me, depending on the viewing angle, and I really liked that about it. Wear it in good health!


Thanks!

The dial does offer more visual interest than most pictures would suggest!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Ordered a Yellow Dog rubber strap to go with it. Went swimming with it this morning. Performed well (watch and strap, I was questionable). Alex from Yellow Dog was a pleasure to work with. The strap is soft, strong and v comfortable. All polished hardware.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations, it's a very nice piece, and you're both making each other look more handsome. 

These rose gold accents you speak of - is it those tiny raised dots on each hour maker? (I'm red-challenged, and my screen isn't helping). I like those raised bits, as they help the subdial carry the flat main dial into the third dimension.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> Congratulations, it's a very nice piece, and you're both making each other look more handsome.
> 
> These rose gold accents you speak of - is it those tiny raised dots on each hour maker? (I'm red-challenged, and my screen isn't helping). I like those raised bits, as they help the subdial carry the flat main dial into the third dimension.


Awww thanks! *blush*

I was referring to the rose gold plated hands. They are not technically "accents" I guess... Those raised bits are surprisingly crucial to the rest of the dial - for the exact reason as you stated.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I own the same model in RED as you know. It's a great size and nice feeling watch.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

They are like watch brothers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Just got mine last week. What a stunning watch. Thanks for the write-up!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's a good looking watch.Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

zee218 said:


> Just got mine last week. What a stunning watch. Thanks for the write-up!


Congrats!! Did you get the Atlantik?

Mine says hi. Wearing it today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Congrats!! Did you get the Atlantik?
> 
> Mine says hi. Wearing it today.
> 
> ...


Haha! Yes. The same as yours! Still loving it!


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Congrats!! Did you get the Atlantik?
> 
> Mine says hi. Wearing it today.
> 
> ...


Haha! Yes. The same as yours! Still loving it!


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the write up! I have the Ahoi Neomatik in white, and I do wish I had gone for the Atlantik version some days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

boomguy57 said:


> Thanks for the write up! I have the Ahoi Neomatik in white, and I do wish I had gone for the Atlantik version some days...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome! Sometimes I wish I had the white version as well. It exudes such different qualities. It's lovely.


----------



## c_hawkthorne (May 27, 2019)

I'm considering both the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik and the Omega AT Blue Face as a GADA graduation gift for myself. As the owner of both what are your opinions? Thanks!!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

c_hawkthorne said:


> I'm considering both the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik and the Omega AT Blue Face as a GADA graduation gift for myself. As the owner of both what are your opinions? Thanks!!


Are you referring to the Ahoi Atlantik or the Ahoi Neomatik Atlantk? The former is way too big for me and I never had it. My AT is grey, first gen 8500. They are very different watches, so it's very hard to compare. Just a few quick thoughts. The Omega Co-Axial movement, I have to say, is pretty amazing. The Nomos movment does have some variation in accuracy but no matter where I am and live, the AT is +4s/day, and I think this level of consistency has been reported by other AT co-axial owners as well. The AT is a much heavier watch and feels and looks more substantial on the wrist. Both dials are delightful in their own ways. The AT crystal is superb - they did an amazing job with the AR coating. The lume on both is very meh. Both would make great GADA watches, but the Nomos, because it's much lighter, should be better suited for hiking, swimming, etc., and I have done them both the Nomos, but not the Omega.

Both are really great watches!!!


----------

